# GSG Offers Infinite FX Special Effects Ink System



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

GSG offers an easy way to add excitement and variety to your prints with Wilflex Infinite FX. This innovative new program incorporating only a few special bases lets you create a wide range of looks, textures, and effects. 

Bases can be used individually or in combination, or mixed with pigments, glitters, shimmers, or other additives for a host of effects. Brittle, cork, fashion soft, suede, plush, rock, and nonphthalate plastisol puff are among the key bases in the program.

Two clear formulations also are offered, one to give the appearance of glass, gel, water, etc., and one for high-definition graphics—both great for high-density printing. There is even a base for sculpture-like effects designed to help control fine detail in high-density graphics and allowing you to create smooth and textured surfaces by adjusting mesh and printing parameters.

Bases can be layered or intermixed in various combinations and ratios to create new specialty bases. The characteristics of individual bases enhance the effects of other bases when combined, enabling you to create your own unique library of special-effect offerings and custom specialty print portfolio for your customers.

Graphic Solutions Group offers equipment and supplies for the decorated apparel, signs and graphics, and electrical sign industries. For more information, contact the company at (800) 366-1776; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at www.GOGSG.com.


----------

